# Hi to all. Just done a deal to get my first TT.



## Fast FaTTie (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi all.

I am new to the forum, but have heard good things from existing members. And I am looking forward to learning lots, and sharing my experiences with you all.

Just done a deal on a 2000, 225, in Black. Not picking it up until the 15th, so counting the days down 'til then. Got a long trip to collect. Flying to Edinburgh, from Gatwick, as I live in Kent, to collect it, then a fun drive home of 480 miles. So that should give me plenty of chance to get to know the new car. Hopefully by the time I get home I will be happy with my new toy, and not thinking I made a bad choice. I am sure it will be the former.

So, no doubt I will be speaking to some of you soon, or maybe meeting some.

Thanks for now.
Fast FaTTie.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum  you have a p/m


----------



## DieselTuningUK (Mar 12, 2010)

Welcome to TT ownership, and the site


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome, make sure you keept an eye on the events section

T ROB T


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello and welcome along to TTF


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

hiya, welcome to the forum


----------



## Fast FaTTie (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Guys, thanks for the welcomes, am looking forward to getting it now. Flight is booked, and all the other bits and pieces are being sorted.
And I am trying to find myself a nice set of 18" wheels for it, so if anybody has, or knows of any for sale, PM me please.
Thanks.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

